# 2009 Rubik's Diy



## JTW2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

What's all the fuss about the '09 Rubik's diy? What's supposed to be so great about it?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2009)

cuz, it's 2009 now














.jokes.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

So... nothing? It's just that it's made in '09?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 6, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> What's all the fuss about the '09 Rubik's diy? What's supposed to be so great about it?



There are fuss? Did not know that. I remember some rumors that they were working on a new mold, but the same rumors was also around for the rubiks studio mold, so...


----------



## Zava (Jan 6, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What's all the fuss about the '09 Rubik's diy? What's supposed to be so great about it?
> ...



not just rumours, they really made new studio molds (well, new center pieces), and now they use diy (a) screws and spring (but they didn't take washers in it. the guy who assembles them told me it's not worth, just waste of time, who needs the washers to be there can put washers into the cube) I have one of them, and I put washers in it  and its not that bad. and it would be even better if I'd use it.


----------



## Rama (Jan 6, 2009)

Just because it's 2009 doesn't mean that there are immediatly new models DIY's.

The DIY's I ordered around mid 2008 were still 2007 models, just check the corner for '06', '07', etc...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds interesting. When are they coming out?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 6, 2009)

was going to make this thread too so there's nothing new on it? Or just: no information available?:confused:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont think 09 diy would have anything special..

im more excited about the TYPE C II


----------



## jcuber (Jan 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i dont think 09 diy would have anything special..
> 
> im more excited about the TYPE C II



You mean the top-secret one that was being worked on since 2000? I heard that they had some of the top cube-scientists/analyists working on the molds, and they were even making an internal lube-releaser that automatically releases more lube into the cube when it needs it. BTW, who told you?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 7, 2009)

jcuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think 09 diy would have anything special..
> ...




no...
it's just a type c that has all the cubies completely closed in
http://unifish.pixnet.net/blog/post/22796668

here's a pic:


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Oooo I like the look, how will this benefit the action and turning of the cube by having closed caps and so on?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 8, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is less lockups... I think it might actually increase the friction on the pieces.


----------



## maz906 (Jan 8, 2009)

JTW, it would increase friction, but I've noticed something on my Type A cube. I noticed that where the edge was closed in the molding process, Jig-A-Loo would actually soften the plastic on that piece so that I was working in the Jig-A-Loo, the plastic was carved to my turning style. That could be useful on this new Type C-II cube. Or it could be a complete failure like the Type A-II. 

On topic: I've heard that the 2008 molds for the Rubik's DIYs aren't that great, so the 2009 mold is a good thing to look forward to, and there will probably be many improvements. But I don't think there will be an internal lube releaser as jcuber stated.  It might help if they used Teflon instead of regular plastics though. If they're changing to Type A springs like I read earlier on this thread and keep everything else the same it won't be good though imo.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 8, 2009)

in his blog, Unifish said that it's very smooth and fast, as if they were ice cubes (lol), completely different from type A

he said that it is going to be available on jan 19 in his shop


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

I need a good cube.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 8, 2009)

Second that ^


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 8, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> I need a good cube.



Don't you have like a million good cubes haha? Your cubes always look insane.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 8, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> I need a good cube.



Dude, I saw your vids, don't you have AT LEAST 20 cubes? I don't even have THREE.

So...
I second his post, but only for me, he has 20 of his own that he can screw around with. ;P


----------



## Escher (Jan 8, 2009)

maz906 said:


> That could be useful on this new Type C-II cube. Or it could be a complete failure like the Type A-II.



heyyy, dont insult A IIs!
they can be quite poppy, but with an A core, and some good tensioning, they turn extremely (and i mean extremely) quickly, but dont overshoot, and cut corners very well.
but i admit that they take a hell of a lot of work and probably arent really worth it


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 8, 2009)

Harris seems to hit the low 11s on ANY cube he uses..does he really need a new cube? LOL


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha thats what i was thinking. But I'm sure theres like a .30 second difference or something that only he can notice.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 8, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> I need a good cube.


are you still using the type e and f hybrid?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't realise there was a c II- it was a joke.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm gonna wait until later in the year until I buy another Rubik's DIY. hopefully it'll be the 2009 mold


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 9, 2009)

The 2009 Rubik's DIY is still the 2007 mold...just look at the corner


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 10, 2009)

is there any place where you can get the 2006 mold?


----------



## BigSams (Jan 10, 2009)

im sort of a n00b at DIY kits (but i do manage to get sub-20 with store-boughts). so far i know that the following diys exist:
type a, b, c, d, e (diansheng), f
type I, II
on cube4you, there is a type III white, and also a "new type 3" white and black
and now there is supposed to be some special mold 2009 diy.
can someone just make a list on the features of EVERY TYPE of diy already!?!


----------



## BigSams (Jan 10, 2009)

o yeah and theres supposed to be all these hybrids you can make also... instead of people just reccomending their fave diys/hybrids, why doesnt someone acutally say what each diy/hybrid is like, so others can choose for themselves.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 10, 2009)

On the rubik's DIY I have, there is no year, just some number/letter combonation, so I don't know what mold I have.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 10, 2009)

the pic I saw was shiney


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 11, 2009)

BigSams said:


> instead of people just reccomending their fave diys/hybrids, why doesnt someone acutally say what each diy/hybrid is like, so others can choose for themselves.



Because there are way too many hybrid possibilities to list them all.


----------



## mazei (Jan 11, 2009)

BigSams said:


> instead of people just reccomending their fave diys/hybrids, why doesnt someone acutally say what each diy/hybrid is like, so others can choose for themselves.



Really, there is almost no limits to what hybrid you can make since there is the core, edge, corner, center piece and screws you can change between cube types. So most of the time its just luck that when you mix around cubies and stuff you get a good cube. That's how I got my JSK core and center + type A cubies hybrid which is quite nice since its loose but it is actually tight.


----------



## blah (Jan 11, 2009)

mazei said:


> which is quite nice since its loose but it is actually tight.



:confused:


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 11, 2009)

> Really, there is almost no limits to what hybrid you can make since there is the core, edge, corner, center piece and screws



Don't forget springs.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> > Really, there is almost no limits to what hybrid you can make since there is the core, edge, corner, center piece and screws
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget springs.



Washers too. And center caps?


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 11, 2009)

*chimes quietly* lubes, lubing methods, tention methods, color of plastic (it counts sometimes) stickers (although cubesmith seems to be the concensis)

soooo much but itd still be fun to make a list


----------



## mazei (Jan 11, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > > Really, there is almost no limits to what hybrid you can make since there is the core, edge, corner, center piece and screws
> ...





JTW2007 said:


> > Really, there is almost no limits to what hybrid you can make since there is the core, edge, corner, center piece and screws
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget springs.



Yeah yeah. Maybe you can swap the caps on the corners in the Type D and DS cubes too.



blah said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > which is quite nice since its loose but it is actually tight.
> ...



Didn't you play with it when we met?


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 11, 2009)

I use a Type C. No hybrids. Just a Type C, or my Type A. Whats the whole hybrid fascination about?


----------



## Rama (Jan 11, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> is there any place where you can get the 2006 mold?



No! And that's immediatly the reason why I don't cube anymore, to me all cubes suck and hybrid's are overrated.

I still have one Rubik's 2006 mold unassembled... I will never assemble it!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

Why are hybrids overrated? Have you tried enough of them to know?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Why are hybrids overrated? Have you tried enough of them to know?



Do you know who is Rama? I think he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## mazei (Jan 12, 2009)

I can agree with Rama. None of my hybrids so far can beat my main speedcube which is a Type A third model. My OH cube is just a pure DS. Really, hybrids are just done by me when I get too bored.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Why are hybrids overrated? Have you tried enough of them to know?



I don't think you're of status to judge that answer, I'm not being harsh I'm just saying, if you were sub 17 for instance you'd realise more about how hybrids are overrated.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay, just wondering.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 12, 2009)

Haha lets just own JTW...
But yea I agree with Rama. I have my one good green type A from like a year and a half ago and its the only really good cube I have. It seems loads of other people have good cubes just not me. Like I really liked Andrew Kang's type A's. He had like ten of them all good, my type A's are just ok... Maybe its because mine are green his are black? 
Are all springs the same? 
I want to try this 2006 mold... Want to give me your cube Rama?


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can I buy a Rubik's 2006 DIY online?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 13, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> Can I buy a Rubik's 2006 DIY online?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=122069&postcount=40


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 26, 2009)

has anyone tried the 2009 mold?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think they are being sold yet, they probably still have warehouses full of the 07 and 08 molds.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 26, 2009)

according to my sources at Toys are us they will ship the new molds the end of February/the beginning of march

I still wonder how she knows because Toys are us does not sell DIYs here


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2009)

Rama said:


> samsung4123 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any place where you can get the 2006 mold?
> ...



Do you like those? Why don't you assemble it? Around 2005/2006 I bought 30 DIYs from rubiks.com, still have most of them unassembled lying around in some box. If someone's interested, I can check the date or if you can tell an easy way to distinguish the molds I can check that, too. I myself don't like them too much because the caps don't fit perfectly and it takes me a long time to cut them to fit perfectly. So if people like them, I'd be happy to sell them.


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > samsung4123 said:
> ...



How much stefan? PM on German for terms....


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll have a look at how much I paid back then, probably around 8 Euros per cube. I can take some to Benelux Open.


----------



## coinman (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe you can sell some of them to Rama so he can start cubing again


----------



## Jai (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > samsung4123 said:
> ...



You can check the mold year by looking in a corner; all of the corners are closed in except for one corner, which is open on one side, and mine says 07 somewhat faintly inside. 2006 and 2005 models should have 06 and 05 marked in them.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry, looks like I have an even older type. Each has a corner cap saying "M0804B", I guess that means 2004 version? Didn't notice the marking Jai described, though I wasn't looking for it.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 11, 2009)

mine says MXX05B

I'd want a couple of those, if you still have them (and if the price is good )


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sorry, looks like I have an even older type. Each has a corner cap saying "M0804B", I guess that means 2004 version? Didn't notice the marking Jai described, though I wasn't looking for it.



im interested, are you only going to sell them in competitions or will you also ship to countries? If so I'd like to know the shipping cost to Belgium for 2


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd prefer to just take them to a competition. Shipping is overhead work/risk/costs. Why don't you come to Benelux Open?

Anyway, let me first check how many I actually have (probably next weekend). I might start a separate thread then rather than continue to hijack this one.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I'd prefer to just take them to a competition. Shipping is overhead work/risk/costs. Why don't you come to Benelux Open?
> 
> Anyway, let me first check how many I actually have (probably next weekend). I might start a separate thread then rather than continue to hijack this one.



I wish I could go to Benelux  but it's "just" ~10000km away...


----------



## Stefan (Feb 12, 2009)

I ordered two DIYs from rubiks.com on Feb 4, they arrived today. Check the attachment. I read that as "A 11/06" and "B 12/06". The walls of the former seem to be slightly thicker. So, what do I have here? Two different ones and both from 2006?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 12, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I'd prefer to just take them to a competition. Shipping is overhead work/risk/costs. Why don't you come to Benelux Open?
> 
> Anyway, let me first check how many I actually have (probably next weekend). I might start a separate thread then rather than continue to hijack this one.



Ill see if I can get there, it would be my first competition and it would be the day before my 17th birthday


----------



## Rama (Feb 12, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > samsung4123 said:
> ...



Send you a PM.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2009)

If someone's interested in Rubik's DIY from about 2004/2005 and is coming to Benelux Open, look here:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9699


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2009)

maz906 said:


> I've heard that the 2008 molds for the Rubik's DIYs aren't that great





Rama said:


> samsung4123 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any place where you can get the 2006 mold?
> ...



For you two and everyone else: *Can you tell *what* you don't like about which Rubik's DIY versions and what you *do* like about which version?* I emailed Rubik's about something and also mentioned that I've heard people not liking the newer versions, and now they'd like to know why. If you can give me usable answers, I'll forward them, and maybe things can be improved.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 18, 2009)

Simple improvements would be center caps that stays on and don't need any retooling. And most important improvement would be shipping from europe so i don't have to pay a fortune for a cube that needs retooling and stupid paper to keep it's center caps on.

Also, just keep the same type of plastic but improve the quality and reduce imperfections and bumps.

Sorry forgot what i like about the rubiks diy. The less tight springs and the plastic washers.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

You could also get plastic washers and less tight springs with a C.


----------

